# Unusual behavior after updating Win10 to version 1903



## Mark62 (Jun 17, 2019)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: AMD A8-7410 APU with AMD Radeon R5 Graphics, AMD64 Family 22 Model 48 Stepping 1
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 11209 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon(TM) R5 Graphics, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 911 GB (721 GB Free); D: 18 GB (2 GB Free);
Motherboard: HP, 81F5
Antivirus: Norton Security, Enabled and Updated

I have encountered a strange behavior that has not happened before with previous versions. After I updated to version 1903 my notification pane on right of task bar started giving me unusual messages that I have never got before. First on top it says in bold CNEventWindowClass with other messages that say; *General* New Software Update is Available. First of all I can not find anywhere on what is a CNEventWindowClass, and when I click the update, it disappears and comes back when I go back to the message pane.

Also when I right click to get info it just gives me these options: Go to notification settings and turn off notifications for CNEventWindowClass. If I right click top first one on header I get the same with one additional (Make CNEventWindowClass high priority). So my questions are as follows: 1. What is cneventwindowclass?, 2. Why is it telling me software update is available with no clue to which software?, 3. is this something to be very concerned about as in is my system files corrupted? and lastly What should I do to correct this issue? I have posted an image of the issue below so it can be seen, if I am allowed to do this I'm unsure. So hopefully I can and it will post.
If anyone has a clue or knows anything about this that can help I would greatly appreciate it! Thanks. 
I am new at this posting stuff! So please forgive me if image or something is wrong this is my first at trying to figure out how this works.


----------



## Mark62 (Jun 17, 2019)

Has anyone out there had same issue?


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

It may be either Windows updates (see Settings, Windows Updates) or Apps from Microsoft Store. Open Microsoft Store icon in start menu, click on ... at the top right, and select Downloads and Updates where you can check for any awaiting App updates.


----------



## Mark62 (Jun 17, 2019)

peterh40 said:


> It may be either Windows updates (see Settings, Windows Updates) or Apps from Microsoft Store. Open Microsoft Store icon in start menu, click on ... at the top right, and select Downloads and Updates where you can check for any awaiting App updates.


peterh40, Thank you for your reply and possible suggestion. However that does not seem to be the issue, I have performed all current windows updates after 1903 version install and I went into Microsoft store as you suggested. All apps that are currently installed seem to be up to date. I did find out 2 things though; 1. from an understanding the CN in CNEventWindowClass means change notification (likely possible) to which I still do not understand its meaning or importance and 2. Apparently CNEventWindowClass resides in the Registry under push notifications\backup. See image below for its location and values.

I still have no answer on what exactly a CNEventWindowClass is and its importance; Do I turn off CNEventWindowClass notifications or make it a high priority or other? Please keep in mind I never had this issue before with ver.1803 until after I updated to new version 1903. Microsoft researching has not helped nor any info could be found on this CNEventWindowClassEvent or its term, word etc. It seems like there is no meaning or existence any where even in google searching. I am trying to do things as a youtuber Carey Holzman (my favorite) has suggested even by recommendation of using this site and it is appearing that I'm hitting a dead end on this issue. Meanwhile the notifications keep coming at least 2 to 3 times within 4 hours. I have even gone as far as turning off all apps in list of notifications and still they kept coming. peter if you find anything else out about this please feel free to let me know, thanks again for your input.
I am still pursuing and researching this as much as I can; while hopefully my system does not go corrupt etc. till I can get the solution.


----------



## Mark62 (Jun 17, 2019)

One thing that was not mentioned, this is an HP system. I ran all HP tests and also ran some built in windows tests and still comes out good. OS test, SDST, RAM test etc. all came back good.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Windows is not good at upgrades skipping a version. You skipped from 1803 to 1903. Make backups of your data. And use MS Media Creation Tool to Generate a Windows setup DVD/USB memory stick. Boot with that and do a custom install.

Or, do you have Windows Insider enabled? Seems like you are getting debug messages?


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

You can export that CNEventWindowClass key from Registry, and delete it. And see what happens?
I checked my system, and I do not have that key, so it isn't probably essential.


----------



## Mark62 (Jun 17, 2019)

lunarlander said:


> Windows is not good at upgrades skipping a version. You skipped from 1803 to 1903. Make backups of your data. And use MS Media Creation Tool to Generate a Windows setup DVD/USB memory stick. Boot with that and do a custom install.
> 
> Or, do you have Windows Insider enabled? Seems like you are getting debug messages?


lunarlander, thank you for your input! however my bad, I forgot to mention I do believe I was at version 1809 before it went to 1903. I will take your custom reinstall under advisement as a last resort, I'm trying hopefully to find the root of the reason and solve it if possible and if not this option would be the only alternative. Oh and to answer your question no I do NOT use windows insider. Also please clarify on what debug messages are, this sounds interesting and could be something I can not rule out yet.
But again my main questions stands, What Exactly is a CNEventWindowClass? what is its purpose? and what does it do?
Thanks again!


----------



## Mark62 (Jun 17, 2019)

peterh40 said:


> You can export that CNEventWindowClass key from Registry, and delete it. And see what happens?
> I checked my system, and I do not have that key, so it isn't probably essential.


Thanks again peterh40 and thank you for taking the time checking your own registry for verification! This sounds good and logical. However not to sound like a complete idiot but how do I export this registry and to where? as for deleting it I'm uncertain until I know for sure. I might however by using your export process move off to a separate storage device just incase I need to put it back. I do like this idea because it can be done by using the process of elimination method. I am leery of messing with the registry though. So if I move it off and nothing bad happens to the system, great and if something happens to a program app then that will tell me more. Your suggestion sounds logical and sound to me, but if you could just elaborate on the export I would greatly appreciate it. I think I will do this!
Thank you again very much for your assistance and effort!

My main questions still unanswered though; What Exactly is a CNEventWindowClass? what is its purpose? and what does it do?


----------



## Mark62 (Jun 17, 2019)

Mark62 said:


> Thanks again peterh40 and thank you for taking the time checking your own registry for verification! This sounds good and logical. However not to sound like a complete idiot but how do I export this registry and to where? as for deleting it I'm uncertain until I know for sure. I might however by using your export process move off to a separate storage device just incase I need to put it back. I do like this idea because it can be done by using the process of elimination method. I am leery of messing with the registry though. So if I move it off and nothing bad happens to the system, great and if something happens to a program app then that will tell me more. Your suggestion sounds logical and sound to me, but if you could just elaborate on the export I would greatly appreciate it. I think I will do this!
> Thank you again very much for your assistance and effort!
> 
> My main questions still unanswered though; What Exactly is a CNEventWindowClass? what is its purpose? and what does it do?


I did find interesting and odd is that this event resides under push notifications\backup. To which makes me wonder why? Could it be when Microsoft performed it version upgrade it could not or did not reinstall a component to the new version and did a backup? Possibly from some app or like lunarlander says some kind of debugging issue with a Microsoft program?
All I know is I still keep getting the General new software update is available notifications and when I clicked it nothing happened. All I know is I don't dare click it any more until this can be figured out.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

CNEventWindowClass is probably a class library in the developer's code library. He probably forgot to replace the heading with a user friendly message title. Since the suggestion was to Update Windows, do a Window Update and see if the message goes away.


----------



## SweetPsycho (Jul 19, 2019)

Mark62 said:


> Has anyone out there had same issue?


Same ish with my HP(.O.S.) . Who knows what HP is slippin' through now like the HP (Bad)Touchpoint Analytics nonsense program that was mysteriously installed during last November's Win 10 upgrade that made my laptop its ana1 prison b1tch. I removed the HP Touchpoint RAM sucker around the time of the last upgrade just using the uninstall function which some experts say was pointless as it would still exist in the registry. The analogy I thought of was closing your eyes while taking a sh1t and not caring that you left the door bathroom door open. If you got rid of HP's privacy violation probe they tried to pass off as coincidental name change existing program during it's upgrade, then maybe the weird "CNEvent" is our HP's missing their Big Brother. I'll crap with my eyes closed and not worry about it since my computer runs faster now.

I also got another mystery app in my Start menu programs list after Y in the letter "Other" section along with the first one that popped up a year or two ago (after and upgrade, of course. Burn in Hell Steve Jobs, but eat a d1ck Bill Gates!)

ms-resourceapp.....Display or something. Now there's 2 of them. It did not know I was that resourceful.


----------

